# well here i am again!



## alio

well girls. Just thought i'd tentatively announce we have a bro or sis cooking away for fin. If you're my mate on facebook please don't say anything!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## mrscookie

wowza's! :D
congrats!!!
xxxx


----------



## babytyme

Congrats!


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!


----------



## embojet

Congratulations!


----------



## helen1234

wow, congratulations hunni xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

:yipee: congratulations hun!! xx


----------



## Pops

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!! :happydance:

Fancy a preggo buddy!?!?!!

xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

Congratulations xx


----------



## AC81

Wow amazing news - congratulations!!!!


----------



## Mervs Mum

OMFG!!!!!! :yipee:

Good work sista!!! x


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations. x


----------



## Sovereign

Congrats x


----------



## _Hope_

Many congratulations x


----------



## CrystalBell

congrats hun!


----------



## polo_princess

Ahhhhh wonderful, many congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## Joyzerelly

Congratulations! Here's to a healthy and happy 9 months!


----------



## Kimboowee

Congratulations!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Huge congrats :) xx


----------



## alio

thanks so much ladies. xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats xx


----------



## dippy dee

Congratulations!


----------



## princess_bump

:yipee: many congratulations honey :D


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations hon x


----------



## ames_x

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## bluebell

Fab news and a big congrats :happydance:

xx


----------



## Brockie

congratulations honey!!! hope ur feeling well xx


----------



## BlackBerry25

You do?!?! Yay!!! :happydance: Congrats!!!! I am so happy for you :D


----------



## alio

wendino said:


> You do?!?! Yay!!! :happydance: Congrats!!!! I am so happy for you :D

thanks mate. xx


----------



## nessajane

Congrats!!!


----------



## clairebear

Totally missed this congrats hunni :D


----------



## DonnaBallona

Have a happy and healthy 9 months!! xx


----------



## country_girl8

congrats!!!


----------



## baboo

congratulations!
xx


----------



## Mamafy

:yipee: Massive Congratualtions hunny :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

congrats hun xxx


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations x


----------



## Ema

CONGRATS!! XxX


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Huge congratulations honey!
xx


----------



## Linzi

Congrats hun thats fantastic :) x


----------



## Beltane

Just reading this now! Huge congrats!


----------



## alio

thank you ladies.... xxx


----------



## Tiff

OMG!!!! Yaaaaaay!!!! :happydance: I was wondering what those FB statuses were about! :hugs:

Huge Congrats sweetie!!! <3


----------



## alio

thank you tiff. xxx


----------



## ryder

awww Alio I cant BELIEVE you beat met!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im sooo jealous... But im happy for you, congrats!


----------



## XKatX

Oh wow, thats's such fabulous news hun! shame I can't be your text buddy during your labour this time though! Good luck hun x x


----------



## alio

ryder said:


> awww Alio I cant BELIEVE you beat met!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im sooo jealous... But im happy for you, congrats!

aww joss, i tell you, i can't do this without you mate! it's your turn next... i know it. x:thumbup:


----------



## alio

XKatX said:


> Oh wow, thats's such fabulous news hun! shame I can't be your text buddy during your labour this time though! Good luck hun x x

hee hee thank you kat... it's just like yesterday to me! you were brill. x


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats


----------



## shampain

Huge congrats hun xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

8 weeks congrats to you!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

Thats it, I want another one!!!

Congrats to you Danny and Fin, sooooooo happy for you all!!! :hugs:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## BizyBee

congrats! :)


----------



## bunnyg82

Congratulations x


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## OneOnWay..

congratulations x


----------



## Jem

congrats once again!!!!! xxxx


----------



## malpal

Many many congratulations hun!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Congrats Hunni
xx


----------



## bambikate

omg!!!!! congrats hun! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :)


----------



## michelle&neo

congrats x


----------



## Jemima

Alio! Only just seen this. All my pregnancy buddies are now preggy again. What on earth's going on? I will be there to predict your labour as you did mine all those months ago. Many congratulations.


----------



## kelly2903

congrats hun xxx


----------



## alio

Jemima said:


> Alio! Only just seen this. All my pregnancy buddies are now preggy again. What on earth's going on? I will be there to predict your labour as you did mine all those months ago. Many congratulations.

Thank you sweetpea! fancy joining us all again? x


----------

